# Multi-Mammates?



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

What exactly are multi-mammates, as this might sound stupid I thought they were rat x mouse ?


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

They are african soft furred rats, or multimammate mice. Not a mix between "normal" rats & mice but a different species.


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

James_and_Hana said:


> They are african soft furred rats, or multimammate mice. Not a mix between "normal" rats & mice but a different species.


Thanks :no1:


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Their latin name is Praomys natalensis but you may find details of them under the old names of Mastomys natalensis / Mastomys coucha.
I understand they are a subspecies of rat, even though they are often refered to as a mouse.


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

ive just seen some on you tube i think i may have to get myself some:whistling2:

they look mint,

cheers spencer..............


----------



## donnay5 (Jan 6, 2011)

if you wanted to buy some i have lots and am only in Irlam:lol2:


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

donnay5 said:


> if you wanted to buy some i have lots and am only in Irlam:lol2:


it must be far ive never heard of it:lol2:

cheers spencer............


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Yea they are very cute, but they love to bite, and they bite like they mean it! Although you do get some who are nicer, they are normally the exception.


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

now i thought they were believed to be a "missing link" type species between rats and mice


----------



## rodents allsorts (Jan 16, 2010)

yep missing link ok ,just had one jump 4 inches and bit me they r shore mean.


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

oh mine come out and dont mind saying hello in a non bitey way 

guess i got lucky with some that have managed to taim down quite well : victory:


----------

